# Fund im Spam-Ordner



## Sonnie07 (10 November 2007)

_[Abgetrennt von http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=210252#post210252 (bh)]_

So Leute, folgende Mail fand ich im Spam-Ordner: 


> Hallo S**** *****,
> 
> "Safer Sex" steht hoch im Kurs und daher wollen wir
> dazu beitragen. Staube daher hier bei Condome.tv ein
> ...


So, nun war es wohl doch ein Gewinnspiel? Und nun? Centurixx weist ja alles von sich. Oder doch mal bitterböse Mail hinschicken?


----------



## Franziska (10 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Centurixx ist wohl so eine Art A**ili-e**ili-sonstwas-Dienstleister.
Die Seite besteht aus Impressum und "persönlichem" Email-Kontakt.



> Was wir für sie tun können
> Wir sind auf die Vermarktung on Onlineinhalten spezialisiert.
> Wenn Sie Ihre Projekte professionell vermarkten möchten, sind wir für Sie der richtige Ansprechpartner. Egal ob Newsletter-, Banner-, Layer- oder Popup-Werbung. Wir können Ihnen weiterhelfen.



Das mit dem Kondom hatte ich auch schon von marktplatz.bestnetz24.de
Bekommt man zwangsweise, wenn man sich bei Markt.de (Kleinanzeigen) angemeldet hat.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Im Forum antispam nennt man die passende "Waffe" T5F
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/T5F,_auch_TFFFFF

andererseits ist centurixx... also... hmm... es gibt wichtigere Themen


----------

